# Doing agility in a (human) wheelchair?



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

I don't know anyone who does agility from a wheelchair, but I don't see why it couldn't be possible! I have seen many people with physical limitations who use vocal commands rather than running with their dog. We call my mom's agility trainer the bionic woman because she has had just about everything you can have replaced (knees, hips) and she runs her dogs in agility.

The challenge is of course finding the trainer. Your best bet, as you said, is to attend some agility matches and ask around. You might find a private trainer is more flexible than a club or class training environment. You could also call your local agility clubs and see if they have any recommendations.

Good luck in your search! I think it's great you plan to continue on with agility, it's such a fun sport.


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Definitely go to the trials and keep searching. I'm certain with some diligence you can find a private trainer that will work with you.
I think you and your dogs could really have some fun. Don't give up 
Let us know what you find.


----------



## debjen (Jan 4, 2010)

There is a lady in the Northwest that runs a cav from a wheelchair..I actually haven't seen her run tho I met her at a trial where she came to meet me and my cavs(hopefully we'll be running at the same trial later next month)..she and her cav are doing well.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

there's a fair few youtube vids of people doing agility runs from a wheelchair! It is a little more akward of course, but it works for sure, and would be FUN!!!

Also check out para-agility WELCOME ON THE SITE OF PARA-AGILITY


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

I know someone who runs a Lab from a wheelchair and they do pretty darn good. Don't give up - you can do agility from a wheelchair.


----------

